# Spay= limit activity=are you kidding me



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Today is day 7 for Oriana - THANK GOD!!!
No outdoors without being on a leash - not even to just go pee.

Kept one eye on her at all times inside and when I saw "it" was about to happen I would tell her no and try to settle her down. It has NOT been easy or fun but it did allow her to get more one on one time in my lap.

Good luck!!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

This is my worry, too! Josie is scheduled to be spayed on the 29th, and they told me I'll have to keep her quiet for 10-14 days afterwards. They also told me it would be hard, because my vet does laprascopic spays, and there's supposed to be very little pain afterwards. I'm wondering - how quiet to they have to be? Can we go for short walks, but not long hikes? Obviously no doggie play time, but can she run around the yard? Maybe I'll get lucky and it will be a rainy couple of weeks, so it will be easier to stay quiet.
Good luck keeping Joy busy!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I know, I always have a smirk on my face when I tell families to 'keep her quiet' for a week. It's really hard- like Hank said, out to potty on a leash, limit walks to something short, baby gates for the steps, and lots of kongs and marrow bones to keep her mind busy since her body can't be. The main thing you want to watch for is that she doesn't pull a stitch.


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Our Vet used staples for the outside sutures. So far Joy has no interest in them. Leash at all times And I think Joy has a high pain tolerance, If her behavior is an indicator, then she feels fine. 

How old was Oriana when she was spayed? Thats a fine collection of ribbons behind her.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

It was very difficult keeping Eleanor quiet after her spay in December, but what I found was lots of short quiet walks around our neighborhood helped a lot. I gradually made the walks a little longer. As I told my vet it was quiet controlled walks or jumping and zooming around the house.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I always like hearing about Joy...glad her spaying went well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crate*

A crate is a wonderful tool to limit activity.
Also, using a small room with a gate/board, to keep them contained.
We used our powder room for Smooch after her TPLO Surgery-Ken put a half-door using a board, so Smooch and Snobear could see one another.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe I am bad but I don't worry too much. So far I have never had any issues, now I don't let them get out of control but... 

When Maxine was spayed, my girlfriend who is a visiting vet spayed her. She took her home with her in the AM and spayed her in her basement. She was done before lunch and ready to come home but Kim kept her until after work. She took Max to the barn with her when she went to ride her horse that day. So I keep that in perspective too. Kim is a great vet, she would not risk my dog that is for sure. 

Quinn will be spayed late April, early May. She may be the one we have to watch, she is a wild child. I remember Teddi was rather self monitoring for a few days, obviously it is major surgery so it took her a few days to feel like herself again. 

Ann


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I know, I always have a smirk on my face when I tell families to 'keep her quiet' for a week. It's really hard- like Hank said, out to potty on a leash, limit walks to something short, baby gates for the steps, and lots of kongs and marrow bones to keep her mind busy since her body can't be. The main thing you want to watch for is that she doesn't pull a stitch.


Funny, I always smirk (not in front of the client, of course) when someone comes back in with their recently spayed bitch that developed a seroma because they didn't keep her quiet. Just for the record, a seroma is just a pocket of fluid that develops between the body wall and skin. It's ugly, but not dangerous.

Crates and leashes are your friend after surgery. Just be glad it's only a week or two and not 6-8 weeks like with a broken bone or knee/hip surgery.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Layla developed a false pregnancy with her spay...instead of keeping her quiet our Vet told us to encourage her to play, wrestle (lightly), go for long walks and short runs. So, I think keeping them quiet really means, no rough wrestling with other dogs, and not a lot of jumping around. A case of zoomies here and there, probably won't cause a problem.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Each dog I have had has been different with there spay or neuter.

MacKenzie got LOTS of crate time the first few days. It gave me much piece of mind, otherwise she was running up and down the stairs.

I had rescued a dog that had to go through heartworm treatment. The vet said she needed "bed rest" for six weeks, bedrest = crate time.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hobbes just had surgery for OCD on both shoulders....9 months old, used to running 7 acres..have to keep quiet one month!!!!! Need lots of loopie puppy pills, and maybe wine too! Plus, his brother Calvin is always lookin to play! Check with me in a month to see if I'm sane!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Our vet gave us a mild tranq (for Marty, not us) we used it for a few days. But I keep asking him and anyone else who has said this "have you ever tried???" Our last golden had OCD surgery at like 4 mo and was to be kept calm for 6 weeks or something like that. Sure...


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Hobbes just had surgery for OCD on both shoulders....9 months old, used to running 7 acres..have to keep quiet one month!!!!! Need lots of loopie puppy pills, and maybe wine too! Plus, his brother Calvin is always lookin to play! Check with me in a month to see if I'm sane!


 Oh my, a month! Maybe alot of wine! That's one good thing about only one dog, I can't imagine trying to keep a dog quiet when their brother or sister wants to play. Good luck, and a be a good quiet boy Hobbes!


----------



## Bella's Mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

My girl is scheduled for laparoscopic spay a week from today on March 25th. One of the reasons I chose the laparoscopic spay is the lesser recovery time. I am a lifelong golden owner and this particular puppy (7 months old today) :wavey:is very active, so keeping her quite will be a bit of a challenge. I welcome any suggestions from those of you that have experience post-op of laparoscopic spay.


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Joy was doing so well after her procedure...I had to reread the post op guidelines to remind my self what she should and shouldnt do.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe! Yeah.. right! You can try the leash but I have a blown joint in my finger to remind me of taking Griff out on a leash after his neuter. (he saw a squirrell) :doh:

Keep her close - she'll live an so will you! Best of luck!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

one quick question. I know Honey cant go up stairs for at least 10 days is that a full flight of stairs? Becuase pretty much every exit of my house has 2 single steps to get out to where she can go potty. Is it ok for her to go down and up two stairs? If not im screwed. Can I pick her up or is that bad for the incision. Does she need to wear a cone? And a cone at all times?


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

This is one instance, where I am actually glad I can't spay Molly until she's 24 months old.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Honey said:


> one quick question. I know Honey cant go up stairs for at least 10 days is that a full flight of stairs? Becuase pretty much every exit of my house has 2 single steps to get out to where she can go potty. Is it ok for her to go down and up two stairs? If not im screwed. Can I pick her up or is that bad for the incision. Does she need to wear a cone? And a cone at all times?


The stair thing was a problem for us too (her crate is upstairs in my daughters room and there are at least 3 steps at every exit). So I asked the vet tech and she said she can do stairs as long as she wasn't running up and down, but to use a leash to make her go slowly. I tried to limit the number of times I made her walk up and down the stairs, but she walked carefully on her own anyway. You can carry her if she lets you, but after the first night Josie absolutely did *not* want to be carried. She's kind of independent in that way. The hardest part for Josie was not jumping out of the car!
The cone is only necessary if they are licking at the incision, I think. Josie was starting to lick at the vet's so they sent her home with the cone. It lasted about 10 minutes before I couldn't stand the pathetic look on her face. Whenever she started licking, I put it back on her. It took about 3 times, and she learned not to lick. She really hated that cone.
Is Honey's spay going to be laprascopic or traditional? The laprascopic spay is supposed to be easier on them, but honestly Josie was pretty uncomfortable for a good week. She kept herself quiet, and wasn't interested in walks or running in the yard for quite a few days.
Good luck to Honey, Josie and I send her hugs and wishes for a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If it's 1-2 steps ....walk her down. hand on her collar and/or treat in front of her nose. We have about 6 steps to go in and out, I carried my girl for about a week and the next week I did treat-on nose.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"Keep quiet" = no running, jumping, etc. Short leash walks after the first couple days are generally okay, but no running, jumping, rough housing. Confinement is often the answer.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks you for the tips everyone I am so relieved. Its gonna be hard to have someone here to watch her at all times but we'll make it work for at least one week.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

By the way, she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Good luck to you and Honey!! Our Maggie really paced herself for the first week or so. She did not have a cone and really wasn't too interested in doing a lot of licking (stitches were internal). Hopefully Honey will be as uninterested... We have several areas with one or two steps (off the deck etc.) and she did OK but took everything slowly. We did carry her in the house, however, and she stayed on the floor with blankets for several hours. After about 8 hours, she put herself in her crate--otherwise she was pretty out of it and didn't want to move much! Give Honey lots of extra hugging, especially that first day! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

got called at 730 this morning and Honeys spay has been rescheduled to wednesday morning. Someone broke into the vet office and stole all of the doggie drugs so they couldnt do any surgeries today. I wish this didnt happen I want it to be over and on the way to recovery.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

That's terrible! Stealing drugs from dogs!! 
I know how you feel about rescheduling Honey's surgery - Josie was rescheduled because the vet's flight was canceled and he was stuck in Europe (Boo Hoo, right?). It was tough to wait but ultimately the timing worked out for the best - It rained the whole weekend after Josie's surgery so it was a little easier to keep her quiet inside.
Let us know on Wednesday how everything goes!!!!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

My Ellie was spayed on Saturday and for the first day she was pretty mellow. She was not comfortable, whining and changing positions a lot. She only wanted her mom (I loved that). I gave her a pain pill and a little food and she zonked for the night. Sunday she felt much better but a little cautious but by Monday - same Ellie and it is getting harder to stop her from playing and running. She was as wild as I've ever seen her last night - I think because we won't let her play rough. That is usually how she wears herself out. She thankfully has no interest in licking. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

My vet told us we couldn't even take any short leash walks for the first week. She said to take her out in the yard to go to the bathroom, then bring her right back in. Her directions was that after a week we could start taking very short walks and very, very slowly increase the distance. She told us to wait at least 2 weeks until letting her off leash. It seems like every vet gives slightly different advice. When I said our bedroom was upstairs, she said we could bring Maya upstairs on a leash soon after surgery, as long as we didn't let her run upstairs. We decided to sleep downstairs for two nights to be safe. What worked well for us to keep her quiet was chewing. I made lots of frozen kongs in advance and stocked up on bully sticks, antlers, and marrow bones. I made sure every meal took at least an hour. We put her kibble in a food-dispensing toy or a kong. We also taught her some tricks to keep her mind busy. Good Luck!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Every vet is IS different - I tend to think they have worked out a system that works well for their type of clients.
My vet keeps neuters overnight and spays for two days. We are allowed to visit, but most issues occur show up in the first 48 hours. For neuters, he makes sure they are eating and peeing before they come home.
His system for spays is to keep them on stronger pain meds for the first 24 hours, but not enough that their respiratory system is compromised. The second day is is lighter pain meds and focus on eating/peeing/pooping. We are sent home with oral pain meds ATC for a couple of days, then only if needed. We start them out on the low residue hamburger & rice & egg diet for a few days.
Limited activity for a week, with a gradual increase tonormal for the second week. In the crate if you are not directly supervising. No stairs for 10 days.
For his practice, this works. Less issues for pets and owners - less followup issues for him to correct.
I have seen a neck brace looking thing that I plan to order before the future pup goes for neutering. Similar to a neck brace for humans. I think it would be less traumatic for the dog as Ive always thought the E-collar would funnel sounds to them. 

When we adopted Reuben, he tested positive for heart worms. He managed to gain weight while treated at the vets. Imagine trying to keep him quiet for a month! It was a nightmare.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

well you'll never guess that Honeys spay was postponed again!!!!!! Man this is getting hard on me I just want to get it over with already. Anyways the other surgery (not spay) took a lot longer than they thought so I guess Honey got to spend 6 hours in the kennel for fun, LOL. So were scheduled for the morning but who knows if its gonna go down hahahaha. Its comedic to me now. I wanna get it over with and be on the road to recovery. I planned just so it would work and now I only have a week with her before I go outta town. Shes got a great supporting cast to look after her so Im not worried but I wanted to watch over her for at least 10 days before I left, oh well.

I feel bad for the vet though the robbers stole all their paper records. I think it was an inside job or something. To weird cuz the vet is in the smallest nicest little dog friendly town and a really good vet.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Honey is home from surgery and really out of it. When I rolled the window down on the way home she wanted to stick her head out but I didnt let her. Got her home and she took a poop then fell down in it. Poor thing. Shes sleeping right now, hopefully she'll eat a little and drink some water later.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

my dog is high lol. Shes making me laugh. Big old grinn on her face stumbling around. HHAHA. She seems to be fine. She wont eat or drink water, looks a little dehyrdrated but overall shes okay. Hopefully she will eat or drink something in the night. Tom she should be ready at least.


----------



## Maddie12 (Feb 28, 2010)

It was almost impossible for us and Oscar. We took him on "sniffy walks". His first couple of days just around the yard and nearby - smelling everything he could. After a few days we walked on a trail and just took it easy but let his nose work hard. Our trainer said when his nose is working so is his brain. So he got lots of mental stimulation along with walks and that helped a bit.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

How is Honey feeling? Hope all is well!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh she is doing great! Her incision looks pretty good today it looks a little dried out. We've done a pretty good job of keeping her limited in activity. Shes gone up a flight of stairs once or twice and jumped up on the bed this morning. She never seemed in to much pain and is getting cabin fever pretty bad as of late. Overall its been easier than I thought. The antibiotics they gave me are making her eyes look a little better to which is nice.

She had some skin problem the vet described as puppy acne and vaginitis. Anybody know anything about either one?


----------

